# Elliot Carter



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe this has been said elsewhere but, just in case - Elliot Carter passed away last Monday, just one month short of his 104th birthday. I have a friend who has always said that involvement in music helps you live longer. Elliot Carter surely kept going a long while.


----------



## moozentertainment (Nov 15, 2012)

very bad news for me.. i miss lots!! am a addicted to he is composed all the songs. especially high beat songs. i like each and every song from his album.


----------

